# Cold smoking a Pork Butt



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

hehe......not really...........but it WAS cold.........1 degree when i started saturday noonish
finished up sat. at 3 degree's

i smoked the butt sat. for sundays games.........the abts was dun sunday....

now this will take two posts, as i have more than 5 pics.......

okay.......first pic

6 lb butt........injected with garlic and butter, then put into a mollases brine the next day for @ 24hours.........i wanted to rub this and put in fridge overnite........butt got started on the whole process 1 day too late.......so it was rubbed and set for bout 1 hour before putting on the smoker








this is bout 2 hours in........i spritz with a combo of aj/cherry juice/ and captn morgans







next shot..........pulled off grill when internals reached 165......this just before foiling........







this is after foiling......in the oven at 250, till internals reached 205







and the butt pulled.......i agree with geek.......with foiling it and finishing up in the foil, i get juices.........BUTT......this butt pulled HARD.......much more difficult than any i have dun before........so doubt if i foil again.....this was my fist attempt at foiling a butt.......never more, as the raven said......







i smoked strictly with apple, so between the spritz and the wood......a nice apple sweet flavor..........was still good........

next post........the rest of the meal that was smoked sunday........


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

okay........now for the rest of the smoke

i did abts......3 heads of garlic, and a onion

first shot.........the smokies smoked........lol







the beginning of putting the abts together.......put some of the smokies in japs and nanners......i really like using the nanner peppers.......a sweet flavor comes thru







here are the abts ready for the smoker.........i used my buckboard bacon to top the abt's







and the finish up smoke pic...........







the abt's turned out bout the best i have dun yet...........

i used the juices from the butt to put with the meat in the crockpot to reheat sunday...........i put the juices in the fridge overnite.......the fat congealed and was easy to pull off........the juices jellied......i had a pic of em, but it didn't come out well..........

all in all......once again, a learning experience..........a COLD learning experience.......lolol


----------



## glued2it (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks pretty good D88de! 


You can post up to 10 pics at a time unless something has changed.
Smiley's are counted as pics.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

i have tried to do more than 5, and it rejects it..........

look at dutchs electrolysis pics........he had to do it in two posts


----------



## ron50 (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good WD, especially that butt! Molasses brine huh? Care to share the recipe?

I always foil butts and usually they are so mosit they pull apart by themselves. Dont know what yous would have been hard to pull?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 21, 2008)

Deud, that looks great!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

i will have to look up geeks thread.......its very recent........but he also had a hard time pulling it....

here's the brine

1 cup molasses 
1 cup brown sugar 
1/2 c kosher salt 
Tablespoon of ground cumin 
1/2 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 tablespoon paprika 
1/2 cup water 
Mix all in small pan and heat until sugar is melted. 
Pour into large container and add 2 quarts of very cold water. 
Once the brine is cooled down Place meat in container and add more water if needed to cover. 
You can add 1 quart water and two trays of ice cubes but it takes longer to bring it all to liquid with out heating it up again.


we buy the cumin in seed form......and use a spice grinder..........in fact.....all spices we mix up, we grind up after the complilation........even Jeff's rub, we grind.......it really helps in blending the spices, and it helps in the rubbing/sticking of it............

shhhhhhhhhh      thats a secret

LOLOL


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 21, 2008)

Everthing looks fantastic Dude! I like the lil' smokies thing in the abts.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

here you go Ron.........post 11

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13041


----------



## foozer (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey WalkingDude,

Tell me about that onion sitting there. It sure looks good.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

Foozer.........nice game saturday........(D88DE HATES SAYING THAT).......least Iowa's wrestling team is ranked No. 1 in the nation

i have a bloomin onion kit........used the slicer to open up the onion, so more surface area for smoke to coat........smoked it for bout 2.5 hours, then foiled with some melted garlice butter........back on the smoker for bout 2 more hours........this was just a hit and miss kinda thing......but in this case more of a hit.......thank god........was wonderful.......and tender.....


----------



## foozer (Jan 21, 2008)

Dude,

I bought a bloomin onion kit several years ago. Tried it a couple of times but couldn't get the hang of it. Might have to try it again on the smoker this time. What kind of onion are you using.

It's good to hear a Hawk fan say that. There aren't many that can or will. So I thank you for that. Actually basketball is looking better than anticipated on both sides of the state.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

let alone drake and ITS winning streak............

used a yellow.............also had a white we use to coat and deep fat fry.......that was a bust...........need to try to fine tune that one abit.......cause i DO love outback's..........going to google it........we also do a onion loaf, like Damions..........yum


----------



## squeezy (Jan 22, 2008)

and the butt pulled.......i agree with geek.......with foiling it and finishing up in the foil, i get juices.........BUTT......this butt pulled HARD.......much more difficult than any i have dun before........so doubt if i foil again.....this was my fist attempt at foiling a butt.......never more, as the raven said......


Did you give your butt some rest time before pulling?

Maybe that porker had been run hard before you got it ....


----------



## walking dude (Jan 22, 2008)

squeezy.........yes we rested.........its not my first butt.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and yes.........we all get pieces of meat that fight us..........SHAME  on them.........grrrrrrr

so i can't judge all foiled butts from just this one...........


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul, I don't foil my butts, never have, probably never will.  However, on Sunday I injected a butt for the first time.  I took apple juice and added a bit of the rub, whisked it real good, strained it and injected about two injectors full.  I then rubbed it, placed it in a bag and let it set over night.  Smoked it as usual, pulled at 200, tented it and let it rest for 2 hours.  Then pulled it.  Was VERY juicy and great tasting.  We're having it probably tonight, tomorrow, and Wed lunch and dinner :)

KE


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 22, 2008)

good lookin grub dude. the but is getting closer to next to do list.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 22, 2008)

CLOSER.......CLOSER..........what the heck dude...........best piece of meat out there to smoke.........imho................


----------



## squeezy (Jan 22, 2008)

So ... it would seem that the only advantage to foiling is to save more of the juices for adding back to the meat (after separating out the fat)


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice butt Dude!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 22, 2008)

thats all i see, to using foil..........i can see maybe smoking for couple hours........then putting in a foil pan...........to collect juices, while at teh same time, leaving the butt exposed to the smoke........


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

In my experience, Foiling has produced more tender and juicer butts.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 22, 2008)

No opinion to add about foiling or pulling, but that is one tasty looking butt.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 22, 2008)

i brine jeremy..........that in itself, gives me a tender juicy butt.........like i said earlier........and as geek mentioned........it seems to make the butt harder to pull......this time the bone didin't just fall out........had to do some pretty serious tuggin on it to get it to pull out..........all my others, the bone just fell out.........


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

I never had one that didn't fall apart every time I touched it. I have yet been able to pick one up whole.
Foiling causing it to be harder to pull? That's a new one for me.

I wonder what happened with butt and why the bone didn't fall out.
I wonder if it's the brining.

I carefully select my butts when purchasing one. I fell the bone and feel the meat seeing how well it moves around. Some are softer than others because of the higher fat content.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 22, 2008)

i have brined every butt from day one..............so i dont think thats it.......the ONLY thing different i did this time, was foiling.........

d88de shrugs


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

glued shrugs too.


----------



## gramason (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice lookin grub Dude.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 22, 2008)

Must be the farmer beat that pig every day!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 22, 2008)

capt.....when i was reading up on pancetti and prosciutto, they mention beating the hams with clubs to TENDERIZE, i believe, the meat.........its called massaging


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

I gues beating your meat can be good in some cases


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks great even if it was hard to pull.... 
The last butt i did i just rubbed and put on smoker - smoked with a mix of apple and cherry... at 140* i started sprayin a little apple juice and worchestershire mix... at 165* i foiled... at 197* pulled it off the smoker- left it in the foil wrapped in a bath towel- put it in a cooler for an hour- it was the best one i've done so far!! I think this is right on Meowey's instructions or pretty darn close!!
i opened it up and the thing was all split open and fallin apart!! the bone was clean as a whistle! I had some SouthFlaQuer's finshing sauce!! MMMMM good stuff!!
Wife and i put on potatoe rolls with a little of Jeff's que sauce!! i ate so much i was uncomfortable!!


----------



## squeezy (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't believe I've heard a good argument for brining red meat ... slow & low is all that is needed. In my humble opinion!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 23, 2008)

but isn't pork, considered the OTHER white meat? Its not a red meat per say

try it sometime..........


----------



## squeezy (Jan 23, 2008)

Having just looked up some info on the subject ... I just might try it someday!


----------

